# Sub suggestions?



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys, in about 2 months I will be getting a sub for my car. Looking at spending around $200, handling 250-300 watts rms. Enclosure size/type is not really a concern. I am currently looking at getting one JL 12w3, but if anyone can suggest a superior piece of gear I am all ears. I have had JL's before and they served me well, but I will happily take other suggestions by those who have wider experience. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQ

DLS Ultimate Subs, -- UR12

CDT's new 12's look amazing, havent heard one yet

IDQ12 v.2D4


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

adire koda 10 or 12


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

for that price and rms range, i would personally go with a Kicker Solo baric 10" or 12" :fluffy:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> IDQ12 v.2D4


x2!

Also look at the RE RE12, you might get a pair for just over $200


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Hey guys, in about 2 months I will be getting a sub for my car. Looking at spending around $200, handling 250-300 watts rms. Enclosure size/type is not really a concern. I am currently looking at getting one JL 12w3, but if anyone can suggest a superior piece of gear I am all ears. I have had JL's before and they served me well, but I will happily take other suggestions by those who have wider experience. Thanx in advance.


If you like the JL family, I've always liked the 12W6V2.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

also, the eD Kv2 would work well on that power

the 12w6v2 is a nice sub and all, but it doesn't fit in his price range and it also needs more power, so it's not a good choice


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

another vote for the IDQ12


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Those IDQ12's are going for like $150 ish... their quality you say? For so little?
Having a hard time locating DLS point of sale... any links would be appreciated.
Thanx guys


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

as far as IDQ's, yes. they really are


for DLS

get on AIM, and IM me. i'll set you up with my guy. Dons a good guy, all auth'd stuff, and VERY cheap.


----------

